# [gelöst] Frage zu /etc/conf.d/modules

## fuchur

Hi

Ich habe gerade mein Kernel auf 3.0.6 upgedate, vorher hatte ich 2.6.XX.

Danach habe ich festgestellt das meine module nicht mehr geladen werden. 

Darauf hin habe ich in der datei /etc/conf.d/modules

```

modules_2_6="${modules_2_6} cryptoloop"

module_cryptoloop_args_2_6=""

...

...
```

 in 

```

modules_3="${modules_3} cryptoloop"

module_cryptoloop_args_3=""

...

...
```

umgeändert, und musste feststellen das die module immer noch nicht geladen werden.

Die module weder erst geladen wenn ich 2 stellen angebe, also:

```

modules_3_0="${modules_3_0} cryptoloop"

module_cryptoloop_args_3_0=""

...

...
```

Sehe ich das jetzt richtig das ich wenn ich den Kernel auf 3.1 oder 3.2 update

jedes mal mein /etc/conf.d/modules ändern muss?

Ansonsten finde ich "/etc/conf.d/modules" auch sehr gelungen, ist mir schon beim

update von /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel_2.6 aufgefallen, wie schnell man doch

ganz einfache dinge total unnötig richtig kompliziert machen kann  :Wink: .

Schonmal Danke im voraus und den letzten Satz muss man nicht so ernst nehmen.Last edited by fuchur on Wed Oct 26, 2011 5:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

öhm du kannst auch einfach 

```
modules="<module_name>"
```

 schreiben *g*

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *firefly wrote:*   

> öhm du kannst auch einfach 
> 
> ```
> modules="<module_name>"
> ```
> ...

 

Ganz ohne Version funktioniert es tatsächlich. Muss das mit der "visionierung" in /etc/conf.d/modules aber jetzt

nicht wirklich versehen (will ich auch überhaupt nicht  :Smile: ).

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.

----------

## toralf

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Muss das mit der "visionierung" in /etc/conf.d/modules aber jetzt
> 
> nicht wirklich versehen (will ich auch überhaupt nicht )

 Die Beispiele sind in der Tat unglücklich gewählt und suggerieren, man könnte für alle 2.6.x Kernels etwas definieren - tatsächlich kann und muß man die verwendete Kernelversino entweder exakt oder gar nicht angeben, sonst gibt es keinen Match.

----------

